
Twitter’s Real Edge: It’s not Scary  - _pius
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/25/twitters-real-edge-its-not-scary/
======
nevan
The notion that Twitter _seems_ safer than MySpace or Facebook is pretty
silly, or at least would be difficult to prove. Twitter appeals to celebrities
because it is the first popular social network that allows for celebrity
within its system. Oprah, for example, has 603,791 followers but in turn only
follows 11 people (all of whom are recognizable by the public). This is the
celebrity's dream come true: their popularity measured and laid bare for all
to see.

------
harpastum
"In many of the more relaxed civilizations on the Outer Eastern Rim of the
Galaxy, the Hitchhiker's Guide has already supplanted the great Encyclopedia
Galactica as the standard repository of all knowledge and wisdom ... it scores
over the older, more pedestrian work in two important respects. First, it is
slightly cheaper; and secondly it has the words _Don't Panic_ inscribed in
large friendly letters on its cover."

Twitter's combination of soft colors, clouds, and overall relaxed philosophy
put people at ease in a way that makes the Internet not seem like quite so
scary of a place. Also, while the architecture does basically support
stalking, it effectively eliminates predators, as one click can make sure you
never hear from that person again.

~~~
ashot
I think the bigwigs call this a "brand" or "voice" Twitter has an great
branding: happy, fun, lighthearted, and yet still cool. And it accomplishes
all that without trying too hard and remaining a neutral utility.

------
bonsaitree
I dare Mrs. Lacy, just once, to author an article in which she doesn't cite
herself. That Amazon affiliate link in the opening sentence--classy.
Jurinalism at its best. Oh wait, this is TechCrunch. Nevermind. Birds of a
feather...

